# TB: Care and feeding of the two 6 volt batteries in the 3.2 Eos (TB 27-06-08)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Volkswagen has released a Technical Bulletin (TB) that provides VW technicians with additional information and guidance about maintenance procedures that need to be followed when caring for the two 6 volt batteries that are installed on the Eos with the 3.2 liter engine. This TB does not address any fault, or contain any action that needs to be carried out on every car, it is strictly an educational document.
I am sure that the Owner Manual for the 3.2 liter Eos also contains similar information, especially the information about charging the batteries if needed, or how to get a boost (jump-start) from another vehicle. But, I have posted this TB in case any of the 3.2 owners would like to learn more about the dual battery system.
It appears that there are two significant themes that are elaborated in this TB:* 1) *Always treat the two 6 volt batteries as if they were a single 12 volt unit, and *2)* The electrical terminals under the hood at the front of the car are for jump-starting the car, not for charging the battery. 
If you have not done so already, please have a look at this post: Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use, Index before you download the attached TB.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TB: Care and feeding of the two 6 volt batteries in the 3.2 Eos (PanEuropean)*

Here is a photo of the page of the NAR Eos Owner Manual that describes how to jump-start an Eos that has two 6 volt batteries in it. The process is very similar to how one jump-starts a Phaeton that has two 12 volt batteries in it (see this post: Battery Maintainer for a Phaeton).
*Jump-Starting an Eos with a 3.2 engine*


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: TB: Care and feeding of the two 6 volt batteries in the 3.2 Eos (PanEuropean)*

Those Batteries are nifty








Especially if you use them in as a single mount in one of my early 6V Beetles/Buses http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Thanks Volkswagen/ Optima








Greetings
Freund 

























_Modified by Freund at 9:35 AM 12-25-2006_


----------



## gerryc (Oct 14, 2012)

*3.2 6v batteries*



PanEuropean said:


> Volkswagen has released a Technical Bulletin (TB) that provides VW technicians with additional information and guidance about maintenance procedures that need to be followed when caring for the two 6 volt batteries that are installed on the Eos with the 3.2 liter engine. This TB does not address any fault, or contain any action that needs to be carried out on every car, it is strictly an educational document.
> I am sure that the Owner Manual for the 3.2 liter Eos also contains similar information, especially the information about charging the batteries if needed, or how to get a boost (jump-start) from another vehicle. But, I have posted this TB in case any of the 3.2 owners would like to learn more about the dual battery system.
> It appears that there are two significant themes that are elaborated in this TB:* 1) *Always treat the two 6 volt batteries as if they were a single 12 volt unit, and *2)* The electrical terminals under the hood at the front of the car are for jump-starting the car, not for charging the battery.
> If you have not done so already, please have a look at this post: Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use, Index before you download the attached TB.
> Michael


Michael.....I do not see the attached download referenced in your last sentence above. I would very much like to see "the care and feeding of two 6V batteries in the 3.2 EOS." That's what I have and I need new batteries at $505 a pop.

Thanks..... Chili


----------

